# Think there is enough layers ?



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I asked the chinese guy who owned the house next to the one I am working on If he knew how many layers he had on his roof ...he just smiled and said yes....


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

*better picture*


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah looks like the poor neighborhoods in Chicago where a tear off costs too much.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Yikes, How do you even tie into that?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

All the heritage houses are like that around here..lol we use a old blade in skilsaw and cut squares out when we tear off...easier to handle..


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Wow*

Wow, had a 7 layer tear off a company I worked with ran into on insurance job was triple with slate underneath the shingles.

researchroofing.com


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

We have done 5-7 layer tear offs.

This year the toughest as far as layers was a triple layer redeck 10/12 2 story. One wood and two asphalt. One section of roof had 7 layers on it though. It was lower pitched and must have leaked twice as quick as the main body.

BUT the worst roof we did this year was the 3.5sq tarret that was shaped like a bell. It had 3 round windows on it too.


----------



## mmbuilds (Dec 13, 2011)

That's crazy! I've never seen a roof with that many layers before! 


_______________________________________
http://www.mmbuilds.com


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like some of the Roofs we tear off in the small towns around Charlotte NC.... Ricky Bobby's Roofing and Racing apparently told the local folks the more layer of shingles a roof has the better it is protected from the rain.....lol

Charlotte Roofing & Roof Repair Contractors | Roofing Kannapolis | Salisbury NC Roofing


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a friend whose brother's roof is 3 layers: layer 1 is cedar, layer 2 is stone coat steel tile on battens over the cedar; layer 3 is corrugated steel straight over the tiles!


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

5 layer farm house spaced out roof boards 90 degrees out. suckeddddddd. sucked as it is with one layer with spaced out roof boards because you keep hitting the spaced with your stripper!


----------



## dean king (Mar 17, 2012)

i have had to deal with 3 layers of torch on felt befor, but never anything like that! lol

Me


----------

